# wil these 19" rims fit?



## acuteperformance (Apr 16, 2009)

here are the combos that i could figure out, would these all work or would i have problems?

Front
19x8.5 +38 245/35/19
19x8.5 +45 245/35/19

Rear
19x9.5 +40 265/30/19
19x9.5 +45 265/30/19

thanks.


----------



## Lu-Cifer (Nov 7, 2006)

acuteperformance said:


> here are the combos that i could figure out, would these all work or would i have problems?
> 
> Front
> 19x8.5 +38 245/35/19
> ...



Front
19x8.5 +45 245/35/19 <---will work

Rear
19x9.5 +45 265/30/19 <---might work, not too sure, depends on tire


----------



## acuteperformance (Apr 16, 2009)

General Exclaim UHP? What if I went 255/30/19? Obviously I can go 19x8.5 +45 245/35/19 all around right?


----------

